
China Isn’t the Soviet Union. Confusing the Two Is Dangerous - ph0rque
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2019/12/cold-war-china-purely-optional/601969/
======
tomohawk
Right. The CCP is far more dangerous and deadly. They killed 70 million people
and are still in power. They took over Tibet and no one batted an eye. They
have imprisoned whole cultures, forcibly sterilized millions of women, are in
the process of taking over the South China Sea.

Oh, and are the 2nd largest economy.

